# TiVo Search: Set default settings



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

While waiting for a Netflix application upgrade to include a Browse or Search function, I've been using TiVo Search to find Netflix content outside of my Instant Queue. Since Netflix searching is mostly what I do in TiVo Search, I consistently have to reset my "A" options to the following:

Quality - HD only
Source - Watch now
Cost - Free only
Category - Movies (All) or TV (All)

It would be nice if TiVo Search allowed the ability to save those options as Default options for every TiVo Search session.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I agree. I have sent many a feedback like this. They need way more search options and defaults.

Even cooler would be to make it so that you could pin it to the discovery bar. Let the customer name it and call it something like Netflix Search and then assign it to a slot.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Even cooler would be to make it so that you could pin it to the discovery bar. Let the customer name it and call it something like Netflix Search and then assign it to a slot.


I like! :up:


----------

